# Got The Call The 2010 250Rs Is In !!!!!!!!



## outback_cheeseheads (Apr 5, 2010)

Just got the call the new 2010 250rs is in. We can pick it up in 2 weeks. The dealer has to install the add ons, then we can pick it up. We are upgrading from a 2005 Kodiak Skamper 23bh hybred. Just feeling a little safer as our big trip this year is Custer State Park, Yellowstone and the Grand Tetons. Large animals would not be slowed down by a canvas wall. The 250rs has the electric rear slide and electric awning and dinette slide. 3 buttons to push to set up, now that is camping. We ordered this camper out to get the Moonlight Blue interior that is also new this year. Love the new interior colors cabinets and floors and all the features that are standard on the Outbacks. See you on the road.


----------



## grytza (Apr 8, 2010)

We just picked up our 2010 250RS this weekend and we love it already. We can't wait to go camping in it. Congrats.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS and WELCOME!!!


----------



## nash fam (Mar 29, 2010)

dealer add ons? such as?


----------



## Jim B (Mar 26, 2010)

Congrats on the new rig. Good luck and Good Camping...
Jim


----------



## outback_cheeseheads (Apr 5, 2010)

nash fam said:


> dealer add ons? such as?


I was able to have the dealer throw in dual 6volt golf cart batteries,2nd large grab handle on 2nd door,max air vent cover on 2nd roof vent,winterize valve to draw antifreeze from bottle,set of level bubbles, and adding friction sway bar to our weight distribution hitch. Tried to get them to add slide awnings to both slides but that was a bit to much. Start with the big stuff then the little stuff does not seem like so much.


----------



## outback_cheeseheads (Apr 5, 2010)

outback_cheeseheads said:


> dealer add ons? such as?


I was able to have the dealer throw in dual 6volt golf cart batteries,2nd large grab handle on 2nd door,max air vent cover on 2nd roof vent,winterize valve to draw antifreeze from bottle,set of level bubbles, and adding friction sway bar to our weight distribution hitch. Tried to get them to add slide awnings to both slides but that was a bit to much. Start with the big stuff then the little stuff does not seem like so much.
[/quote]
just talked to the dealer and our 250rs will come off the line on Tuesday. That is good thing right. And it will be a 2011. Will keep you posted if there are any changes to this model.


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Congrats and welcome to the outback family, enjoy and happy camping.


----------

